# Noob here



## Eraser (11/10/19)

Hey guys. 

So ive recently started my own mixing and im not sure what im missing.

I made this recipe called mango perfection. Used exactly the same flavours and brands. Mixed 100ml @3mg 80/20
I used goldnic 100mg and also the vg pg all of the above bought from black.

Now im not sure how long to steep this juice but after 2weeks it burns the crap out of my throat. Dont know why this is happening. And it burns on the exhale. Im sure it cant be pg related coz commercial juices dont do it
Please let me know what info you need if I missed anything. Or if I simply just need to let it sit much longer
Any advice will be appreciated.


----------



## vicTor (11/10/19)

hi, can you post the recipe you used

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Eraser (11/10/19)



Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Mr. B (11/10/19)

Eraser said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> So ive recently started my own mixing and im not sure what im missing.
> 
> ...


One mistake I've made quite often in my early mixing days was not to shake up my nicotine properly before use. This resulted in my first few batches which were 3mg/ml feeling like 6mg/ml and gave me a harsh throat hit. 

Also, did you use pg or vg based nic? I prefer pg because you spend less time shaking up the bottle before use. If you use vg you have to shake the hell out of that thing before you can use it.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Eraser (11/10/19)

I used pg base nic. I also did shake it quite alot before I used it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (11/10/19)

Eraser said:


> I used pg base nic. I also did shake it quite alot before I used it.


I see you used 100mg nic. Did you adjust the recipe accordingly, if not you may have three times the required nic as most recipes are based on 36mg nic.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6 | Winner 1


----------



## KarlDP (11/10/19)

Nic issue was my first thought as well @Raindance

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## StompieZA (11/10/19)

Yeah agreed with @Raindance cause i have almost done this in error as i have 36mg and 100mg in the fridge.

So either that or mix the same recipe 10ml sample without nic and see if you get the same but i havent experienced this issue with those flavours.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Eraser (11/10/19)

So I just took the percentages from that recipe in input them into my calculator. In the calculator I also input 100mg nic. 
This is what it looked like.


----------



## Eraser (11/10/19)

Ill mix up some without nic and see what also happens

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## StompieZA (11/10/19)

Is this a new bottle of Nic that you bought or is it one you have previously used on other mixes without issues?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Cornelius (11/10/19)

I would suggest dropping your Nic to 1.5 or 2mg.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (11/10/19)

Eraser said:


> View attachment 180043



IMHO, CAP Sweet Mango gives me a throat hit as well, not all too harsh, but still. Maybe if you're certain your nic is right, try changing flavours one by one, e.g. try a different mango (e.g. Cloudburst Double Mango), then another bottle with a different dragonfruit, etc. Mix them all in 10 ml only and try again in 2 weeks (which is a solid steep time for fruits, you can actually try them earlier)

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Wesley (11/10/19)

Hi @Eraser,

If you are coming from commercial juices at 3mg, I would suggest you mix your own at 2mg or even 1.5mg. I find that commercial juices are so loaded with sweetener and other additives / enhancers that the real strength of the nicotine is covered up. 

So mix 10ml batches of 0mg, 1.5mg and 2mg and see which works best for you.

If the batches with nicotine are still harsh but the 0mg isn't, the nic may have gone bad or you need to shake it more. If the 0mg batch is also harsh, you may be extra sensitive to one of the flavours, in which case you'd need to single flavour test each if you want to know which is the culprit.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Wesley (11/10/19)

Also, never mix up a 100ml of something you've never tried, in case this happens. Start with a 10-15ml tester first, and then make bigger batches if you like it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## StompieZA (11/10/19)

ivc_mixer said:


> IMHO, CAP Sweet Mango gives me a throat hit as well, not all too harsh, but still. Maybe if you're certain your nic is right, try changing flavours one by one, e.g. try a different mango (e.g. Cloudburst Double Mango), then another bottle with a different dragonfruit, etc. Mix them all in 10 ml only and try again in 2 weeks (which is a solid steep time for fruits, you can actually try them earlier)



Mmmm now that i think about it, Dragonfruit used to cause a harsh throat hit and i stopped using it.


----------



## Raindance (11/10/19)

According to the recipe app, the ratio selected is 80/20 VG/PG. The nic is stated as VG base yet the calculated percentages reflect the use of PG based nic. Not that that would make an immense difference but just saying...

EDIT: Oooops sorry, I saw wrong. It's been a long week...

Regards

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Eraser (13/10/19)

StompieZA said:


> Is this a new bottle of Nic that you bought or is it one you have previously used on other mixes without issues?



This is a brand new bottle of nic that I keep in the fridge at all times



Cornelius said:


> I would suggest dropping your Nic to 1.5 or 2mg.


Ok ill try this.

Ill also try 0nic and see what happens.



Wesley said:


> Hi @Eraser,
> 
> If you are coming from commercial juices at 3mg, I would suggest you mix your own at 2mg or even 1.5mg. I find that commercial juices are so loaded with sweetener and other additives / enhancers that the real strength of the nicotine is covered up.
> 
> ...



Would you then mix up the single flavours to whatever ratio you want or would you just add a few drops directly on the coils, allthough that does sound like a dumb idea


Thabks for all the replies guys. Ill def give them all a try.


----------



## Silver (13/10/19)

Eraser said:


> This is a brand new bottle of nic that I keep in the fridge at all times
> 
> 
> Ok ill try this.
> ...



No don’t add the concentrate directly to the coils, it will be way too strong and will probably taste terrible.

By single flavour testing I assume @Wesley means mix up a small mix of each flavour at a suitable percentage. No Nic needed. Just pg and vg. I am not sure what percentage maybe @Wesley can advise but maybe in the percentages you have them in your recipe, just on their own.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (13/10/19)

When I strated mixing I found that I shaked the bottle to much after I mixed the juice. These days I probably just shake it for 10-20s after I mixed it and get better results.


----------



## Eraser (13/10/19)

Silver said:


> No don’t add the concentrate directly to the coils, it will be way too strong and will probably taste terrible.
> 
> By single flavour testing I assume @Wesley means mix up a small mix of each flavour at a suitable percentage. No Nic needed. Just pg and vg. I am not sure what percentage maybe @Wesley can advise but maybe in the percentages you have them in your recipe, just on their own.



Ill test each flavour on its own and see what happens. Just bad timing. Now I need to order some commerciial juice again while I wait for steeping again, I was hoping I could use my own juice now, but oh well.



Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> When I strated mixing I found that I shaked the bottle to much after I mixed the juice. These days I probably just shake it for 10-20s after I mixed it and get better results.



Perhaps this could also be it. Ive been shaking quite alot each day.


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (13/10/19)

Buy yourself a Red pill one shot. They about R150 and you can mix 270ml with it. You like fruit flavours so you should like it, except if you dont like menthol/ice. You can also shake and vape it, so no need to wait for steep. Always have a bottle of it ready so you can mix and steep on your own time and if you have a problem you can just take a few minutes and quickly mix a 60 or 100ml Red pill while you wait

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eraser (14/10/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Buy yourself a Red pill one shot. They about R150 and you can mix 270ml with it. You like fruit flavours so you should like it, except if you dont like menthol/ice. You can also shake and vape it, so no need to wait for steep. Always have a bottle of it ready so you can mix and steep on your own time and if you have a problem you can just take a few minutes and quickly mix a 60 or 100ml Red pill while you wait



Ive seen these one shots. Im not sure yet how they work really, (I havent really done the research yet).
But ill def look into this thanks


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (14/10/19)

Eraser said:


> Ive seen these one shots. Im not sure yet how they work really, (I havent really done the research yet).
> But ill def look into this thanks


Work the same as a recipe. If the one shot say mix at 10% . then you will use your juice calculator the same as a recipe just with one flavour(the one shot) at 10%. Your juice calculator will do same as with a recipe and give you the amount of nic, pg, vg and the one shot you must add


----------



## Eraser (14/10/19)

Excellent. Sounds easy enough ill give it a try.


----------

